
Cooking with vegetable oils releases toxic cancer-causing chemicals, say experts - randomname2
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/health/news/11981884/Cooking-with-vegetable-oils-releases-toxic-cancer-causing-chemicals-say-experts.html
======
thescriptkiddie
> Cooking releases toxic cancer-causing chemicals

> Pyrolysis breaks down organic compounds

> Heat shortens molecules

> Reporters don't understand chemistry

